# Snake Bitten Salmon Steaks



## rivet (Mar 11, 2009)

Since my smoker is out of operation (mods being made) I really miss smoking and the results. Trying to keep the faith, I put together ShooterRick's _Ricks's Copperhead Snake Bitten Chicken_ rub last weekend (minus the wasabi- all out) , I figured I would try something different.

This afternoon I pulled out a couple pounds of salmon steaks from the in-law's last trip to Alaska and rubbed them with his _Snakebite._ Broiled them in the oven for a bit to see what would happen.

This is seriously good stuff. Yes, it's supposed to be for chicken but I am living proof it works magic for salmon too. Hey, got to try something different every once in a while, right?

I know, I know....sorry, no q-vues. This was a last minute desperation cooking. 

If you haven't gotten around to try it, I recommend you do. This stuff is  really good.

A big thanks to ShooterRick for sharing!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 14, 2009)

I am pleased you like the rub.  I will have to try on fish also.  Been thinking about it but not done it yet.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 14, 2009)

This is the second thread that I have read today that used ShooterRick's Copperhead Bitten Chicken Rub. I'm gonna try this right away before he decides to go commercial and removes the recipe...it sounds fantastic.

Ricks Copperhead Snake Bitten Chicken

BBQ Eng.


----------



## rivet (Mar 14, 2009)

Let me tell ya friend, you can't go wrong with this baby.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL.  This was originally a thank you post for all that SMF had given me in the past.  It will always be available to those that seek grasshopper!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds good but did it really happen


----------



## desertlites (Mar 15, 2009)

Rick I mixed up a batch while back-was blown away-had to share -and ya good on fish too-go get wasabi Rivit,key offering in my opionion.


----------



## rivet (Mar 16, 2009)

Will do on the wasabi desert. I'll make another batch of snake bite when my mods are done and I fire up my baby again. Got a bunch of legg-quarters in the freezer waitin'....


----------

